# Ya está disponible el Multisim 11



## Sevillano

Pues eso, que salió hace unos 15 días, y lo comparto, por si alguien no se ha enterado.


----------



## Tacatomon

mmmm Eso es exelente, con soporte DirectX11.1 y Fisicas Havok y CUDA de Nvidia para simulación por GPU...

(A partir de DirectX, lo que mencione son puras barrabasadas.)

Saludos!!!


----------



## Sevillano

Va muy bien y no pide nada del otro mundo, y los cambios de esta versión son solo de la interfaz y de la base de datos


----------



## Andres Cuenca

La versión estudiantil la pueden descargar desde este enlace:

http://www.ni.com/academic/multisimse.htm

Recuerden, publicar enlaces a versiones no autorizadas está prohibido.

Saludos.


----------



## Dano

Para los no-enterados, hay un nuevo y amado multisim (L)

http://digital.ni.com/worldwide/bwc...862576B100416258?OpenDocument&node=167600_esa

Muy interesante parece estar, habrá que conseguirlo despues. 

S2


----------



## Fogonazo

Si alguien lo tiene instalado que me comente *¿ Como ?* o *¿ Que ?* hay que hacer para simular un simple relee sin que aparezca el mensaje de "Error"

Con el Multisim 10 simular relees *NO* era nada fácil, había que buscar polaridad en algo que *NO* la tiene, pero con este nuevo *NO* le encontré la forma, ya probé cambiar el valor de resistencia de bobina, inductancia, Etc


----------



## FernandoD

Agrega el idioma Español a Multisim 11:

http://decibel.ni.com/content/docs/DOC-10605

Saludos,


----------



## Angelus1st

Una pregunta: Esa version estudiatil que limitantes trae?


----------



## HADES

casi siempre las de estudiantes bloquean las funciones mas interesantes y tambien que no traen la mayoria de modelos de integrados, transistores, etc.

por cierto alguien lo probo ya?


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Complejo tutorial de como hacer funcionar un relé en el MS 11:


----------

